# Suche leute für Challengemode [H]



## Mindadar (13. Februar 2013)

Wie da schon steht, suche ich Leute, 1 Tank 1 Heiler und 2 Dds für Challengemodes, ich selbst hab keine Erfahrung damit. 
Würde es aber trotzdem mal gerne testen. 
Falls es Leute gibt die sich mit damit schon befasst haben könnt ihr mich gerne anschreiben hier. 

Mein char für die wäre ein Hexenmeister. 

Alles weitere kann man ja dann hier oder per Privatnaricht klären


----------

